# Snapshots of my monster + discus tanks



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. I love all your flagtails. Never seen so many large ones together. I'm not a fan of discus but your 2nd shot of them looks cool with the way they are all bundled up together.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Very nice. I love all your flagtails. Never seen so many large ones together. I'm not a fan of discus but your 2nd shot of them looks cool with the way they are all bundled up together.


Thanks for your comments !!!

Yes, when the discus bundle up together, they look like a BOX OF SMARTIES.

Group of large flagtails need to be in a very hugh tank to look nice. Mine is only 210 gal. They will look much sharper in a 300 to 400 gal tank.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good looking tank, Peter.
You should come get this big flagtail to add to your existing group.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Peter. Your tanks are looking great especially the discus tank. I see a lot of empty space in the discus tank you could use a few more discus in there. lol


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Very good looking tank, Peter.
> You should come get this big flagtail to add to your existing group.


So Zenin, is Ed selling his big flagtail and how much ??????

You know the big red turk discus from the picture was from you !!!!!! 
They are both doing very well except they dont get along (same sex).


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice tanks and collections, Peter!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Hey Peter. Your tanks are looking great especially the discus tank. I see a lot of empty space in the discus tank you could use a few more discus in there. lol


Thanks for your complement !!!!

Yes, I have rooms for more discus, however, I might need to increase my W/C to daily from every second day, or add your Eheim 2229.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't add any more fish Peter. Tanks look great. Adding too many fish just makes it way too much work and the balance is easily upset. Just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Don't add any more fish Peter. Tanks look great. Adding too many fish just makes it way too much work and the balance is easily upset. Just sit back and enjoy.


Hi Gary,

Yes, I totally agreed. I started with 26 and now I am down to 20. Discus can catch disease/parasite very easy. I have learnt to treat them with antibiotics in a 7 day cycle every 3 to 4 months.

THanks !!!!!


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Verry nice Tanks*

Thanks for sharing the pictures,looking awesome.
My mom is enjoying the tank I got from you

Regards
Andy


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

andyb said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures,looking awesome.
> My mom is enjoying the tank I got from you
> 
> Regards
> Andy


Thanks Andy !!!!

Your Mom enjoyed my tank mostly because of your LOVE to her.
PRAISE THE LORD !!!!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Some random shots taken tonight. 4 new additions of 8 -9" geophagus from Tony1928. My FRT has also grown. 2 NTT tigers also from Tony previously.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice collection. I remember when you only had silver dollors in that tank.

I think you need to do one of those youtube video during feeding time.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> Nice collection. I remember when you only had silver dollors in that tank.
> 
> I think you need to do one of those youtube video during feeding time.


Thanks, Kevin !!!!

Yes, feeding time is amazing, especially watching my FRT swims to the surface & swallowing large floating pellets. I need to get a digital camcorder soon.


----------

